# Possible to get pregnant despite having very light periods?



## dan-o

As the title suggests, I am curious if it is possible to get pregnant while having light periods? 

This month has been the lightest yet for me, one day of spotting/light flow & a few hours of light to med, then nothing at all. I'm worried this may mean I dont have enough womb lining to implant at all.

Am I being neurotic? :rofl:

Any suggestions for supplements etc to improve womb lining would be gratefully received :)


----------



## Pusskins

That bleed could of been implantation, ummm?!?!
Some people have been known to have light/medium bleeding
How many dpo are you?

Best of luck to you :D
xox


----------



## dan-o

Don't say that you'll get me buying more tests :rofl:

I would have been 14 dpo today & to be honest I was expecting AF today/tomorrow, as last month I had a 14 day LP.

I had weird period pains this month too, nowhere near as bad as normal, more like they feel the day before AF.
Probably just had a duff month, lol.


----------



## Pusskins

Well i hope that the proper af stays away.
Good luck.

im 27 dpo and still no af but getting negative HPT. dont know what to think.

FX'ed for both of us.

x


----------



## dan-o

Good grief 27dpo :shock: did you deffo ov when you thought you did?

I've read some people never get a positive preg test & have to take a blood test at the docs instead!


----------



## dan-o

You're not going to believe this, but being the weak woman I am, I dug out a FRER. (I blame you totally, pmsl)

My pee was very weak, but I thought what the hell, I'll get a BFN & then go on to get horribly drunk on half a bottle of wine....

Imagine my shock when I see a very very faint second line :shock:

OMG what is going on??? DEFFO doing another with FMU & the wine can wait!!


----------



## Pusskins

Bloodly hell, that was unexpected lol

Good luck.

x


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, probably a faulty test knowing me!

I've pulled it apart & I'm not sure now, ha ha. 

Oh well that got the old pulse rate up! :rofl:


----------



## fairywings

Aw, congrats! Shouldn't be faulty! :) I was going to reply to your original question by saying yes, yes, yes, it is totally possible to have light periods and get pregnant - I am proof! :)

I say this honestly - I never thought I would get PG - I had irregular periods, then when I did get them they were so light and lasted from half a day to a day and a half - 2 days max. I barely filled the light pads. So I would say yes! :) x

Good luck, hun, hope this is it for you! :) x


----------



## dan-o

Wow fairywings, that makes me feel better :D

Did you TTC for long before falling pg?


----------



## fairywings

Yes we were trying for just over a year for Amy properly, but without protection for a lot longer - one of those not trying not preventing things. I was about to go the doctor to ask if I could have a problem when I got my BFP. :)

And number 2 is as just a miracle, as we had unprotected sex about twice - yes twice! and used protection the rest of the time. So after all that trying for the first number 2 was quite a shock! lol. x


----------



## Frippledip

I really hope this is it for you Dan-o, I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## louisaL

hi hun thanks for writing this post as my period was really light too!

good luck with the faint line wow xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks, probably a fluke tho. 

If anyones going to get a false line, it's usually me :rofl:

I feel better now for this cycle though, knowing it is possible to get preg even if AF is light :D


----------



## divagee

Hiya, i came off the pill back in June and then had really irregular and very light periods lasting 2days like spotting, i was told by the doctor this was because i hadn't started ovulating yet and this lead to skant periods. I went to the docs and he gave me a 21day progesterone test to check my hormone levels and low and behold i wasn't ovulating! i told a herb called Vitex to regulater my cycles along with Evening Primrose oil and a month later i got my BFP! i'm not saying that you're not ovulating but sometimes light periods like you describe are because of this so just for piece of mind i would ask your doc for the 21day progesterone test and ask what he thinks about your light periods. But hey each and everyone of our bodies are different but i just wanted to pass on my own experience in hope that it may help you, all the best x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, fingers crossed when you test again. Keep us updated! How exciting xx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for your input everyone, it is very helpful & BIG congratulations to the two of you who are pg! xx 
I'll look into the vitex 4 sure.
I have started EPO & it has doubled my EWCM, brill stuff! :D

I will definitely go to the doc's if I don't get my BFP at the end of my next cycle, just to check everything is ok. I'm 95% sure I am ovulating though, either that or my corpus luteum is realesasing some progesterone for the second half of my cycle, as i do have biphasic charts.

Update on the faint line: I think I either just caught the end of a chemical or got dodgy test as the line isn't there from what I can see this morning. I'll do another test in a few days, but I think it was just a fluke. I took my temp this morning too & it's way to low to be preg. I got a great cardiovascular workout last night when I saw that line though! :rofl:

Funnily enough I got a dodgy FRER the other day as well, it was completely blank! I must remember to call them & get a replacement.


----------



## kaygeebee

Hi honey,

Just to say, totally it is possible to get PG with a light period. My periods are often very heavy, but last month, mine was light - like spotting - light flow for about 4 days, and this month..... well nothing yet! :happydance:

Best of luck to you. xx


----------



## dan-o

Exellent news! I guess I do still have as good a chance as any then?

Good luck on your pg kaygeebee xxx :yipee:


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm glad you asked Dan-o, I too have very light periods, no more than a panty-liner required and only 2-3 days long. I've had the hormone tests and all is normal so I'm taking heart from fairywings' post that it is possible!

:happydance:


----------



## hayley352

i am on clomid and i have very light periods however i get scanned nearly every month and my lining is thick enough so i wouldnt worry about that as i def think it is possibe to fall.


----------



## babydust4u

Might be a few years later on this post but this was a great find!!!!
I was worried about my light periods, I hardly need to use anything so I feel a bit of comfort from the previous posts


----------



## Em123

I'm comforted by this post too as I also have very light periods. xx


----------



## dan-o

Wow old post! It turns out that light periods can gets bit heavier as time goes on, but I still only usually have 2 days of flow and a day or two spotting. I am, however, on my 11th pregnacy now so its _deffo_ possible to get pregnant with light periods!!


----------



## Em123

That's reassuring to hear. :kiss:


----------



## Bing28

I only have max 2 day periods with a few days of spotting afterwards so I was very pleased to read this post too! :)


----------



## Zephram

Got pregnant with my first with what I considered very light periods. They lasted 3 days max, light for first day, light/medium for second day, light for third day.

I wish they'd stayed light! My periods after having my son are horrific, really heavy and last 5-7 days, haha, I feel like I'm 13 again and just getting my period for the first time. I reckon those periods were so light after years on the pill, but it certainly never affected my chance of conceiving.


----------



## minties

My periods have always been light! Usualy 3 light days and that's it, even with a long cycle.


----------

